# se ignora



## traduttrice

Pietro W.: edad ..., profesión..., documento n...., domicilio: se ignora. Secondo voi va bene _sconosciuto_ oppure esiste in italiano la traduzione letterale? Si tratta sempre di un documento.

Grazie.


----------



## irene.acler

Para mí "sconosciuto" está bien.


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Para mí "sconosciuto" está bien.


Domicilio sconosciuto.
D'accordo totalmente con Irene.
C'è un film intitolato "Ultimo domicilio sconosciuto"
gatogab


----------



## Clalli

Cosa ne pensate di "ignoto"?
Clalli


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, anche "ignoto" non è male secondo me.


----------



## rachele

irene.acler said:


> Sì, anche "ignoto" non è male secondo me.


 
Ciao. Penso che sconosciuto sia l'aggettivo più usato riferito a domicilio. Anche gli uffici postali utilizzano le formule "domicilio sconosciuto", "destinatario sconosciuto". Hasta siempre.


----------



## gatogab

Il milite è ignoto.Il domicilio è sconosciuto.Magari non è la perfezione come traduzione, ma è rimasto nel dire di tutti i giorni.gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Il milite è ignoto. Il domicilio è sconosciuto. Magari non è la perfezione come traduzione (no está mal, pero para decirlo un poco mejor: magari non è una traduzione perfetta), ma è rimasto nel dire di tutti i giorni.gatogab


 
 

Yo decía que "ignoto" podría ir bien, pero siempre pienso que "sconosciuto" es mejor, como dije en mi primer post.

Saludos!


----------



## Sabrine07

In termini giuridici si parla di misconoscenza di domicilio.

_6) è da risolvere la questione sollevata da alcuni uffici UNAEP che hanno contestato, ai fini di procedere ai sensi degli articoli 143 e 145 del codice di procedura civile, che la prova della misconoscenza della residenza, dimora o domicilio del destinatario, ovvero della impossibilità di notificazione ordinaria a persona giuridica, possa essere costituita dalla restituzione del plico postale (di cui alla notifica postale di cui all'articolo 1 e seguenti della legge n. 53 del 1994) contenente l'atto notificando con la dicitura "sconosciuto", "trasferito", o simili;_

http://www.camera.it/_dati/leg13/lavori/stampati/sk2000/relazion/1910.htm


----------



## Clalli

Ovviamente in italiano si usa sconosciuto ("domicilio sconosciuto") in questo caso, ma il post iniziale chiedeva se esistesse una traduzione letterale ed ignoto mi sembra rispondere a questa domanda.
Clalli


----------



## traduttrice

Ho un altro contesto per "se ignora".
"Testó: se ignora"
"Ha testato: ...." Ignoto e sconosciuto non mi sembrano giuste, e non saprei se tradurre letteralmente.
Che ne dite?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao traduttrice, 
Scusami, ma non ho capito che significa quel "ha testato". 
A che si riferisce?
Senza capire quello, non posso esprimere commenti sulla traduzione di _se ignora_.


----------



## chlapec

Ciao traduttrice, forse la mia è una proposta un po' naïf e l'avevi già esclusa:
*Ha redatto testamento: Non si sa*.


----------



## traduttrice

Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao traduttrice,
> Scusami, ma non ho capito che significa quel "ha testato".
> A che si riferisce?
> Senza capire quello, non posso esprimere commenti sulla traduzione di _se ignora_.


 

RAE: Hacer testamento
De Mauro: disporre per testamento dei propri beni 


Probabilmente è sbagliato il tempo verbale di questa traduzione, che non rende elegante la frase. Si tratta di un atto di morte.


----------



## traduttrice

Su Google ho trovato _"*Si ignora l'informazione* che l'opera fosse rivolta ad un pubblico diverso..."_
Probabilmente esiste una versione migliore, ma i tempi stringono e mi tengo questa opzione letterale (ignorare qualcosa). Se saprete correggermi vi ringrazierò poiché mi sarà sicuramente utile per la prossima volta.


----------

